# Engagement Cakes



## caitlinsmummy (Jul 7, 2009)

Me and OH got engaged last April but haven't had time to organise a party yet  So we have decided for our 5 year anniversary ( 9th september) we are going to have one but I'm not sure which cake to get??

What do you think??

*Number 1:*










*Number 2:*










*Number 3:*










Number 4:


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I like No 2! 

Have a lovely party!

Axxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I would go with cake number 2 as well, it's lovely     Hope you have a lovely party


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I like number 2 but also number 3 

x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I like number 1 but in a different colour. The others are very weddingy, do you have an idea what type of wedding cake you want? I'd be reluctant to have 2 similar cakes but thats just me  

Have a fab party


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I like number 3!!

xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I like 1 and 2, though 2 probably nicer for an engagment. Congratulations!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

another one for 2


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Number three... it look so sweet.


----------

